
SQL Server 2017 Graph Data Features in Action - notanotherdev
https://gavindraper.com/2017/06/12/sql-server-2017-graph-data/
======
kwillets
This just seems like a slightly different join syntax.

If they want to support graphs, they could make their recursive SQL work
properly, i.e. not like this: [http://www.sql-server-helper.com/error-
messages/msg-460.aspx](http://www.sql-server-helper.com/error-
messages/msg-460.aspx)

